# Meerkat



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

I was halfway through a sock when my 6yo GS asked if I would make him something. 
"Sure, sweetie. What would you like? I can make socks, hat, sweater..." 
To which he interrupted, "Can you make me a meerkat?"
I gasped and replied, "Why sure, honey." :shock:
So here is my liberally applied artistic interpretation.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

That's adorable!!! and I love your avatar.. :thumbup:


----------



## Wendy11 (May 5, 2011)

Your Meerkat is the best knitted toy I have seen.
He/she looks so real.


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> I was halfway through a sock when my 6yo GS asked if I would make him something.
> "Sure, sweetie. What would you like? I can make socks, hat, sweater..."
> To which he interrupted, "Can you make me a meerkat?"
> I gasped and replied, "Why sure, honey." :shock:
> So here is my liberally applied artistic interpretation.


And it turned out great!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you all. 
It was fun to make, but I hope my GS doesn't want a pair


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is so cute x


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Your meercat is sooooo cute. You did a great job.
:thumbup: 
tbbrown12369


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Adorable, and very meerkatish!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

He looks great. Your Grandson is one lucky boy.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Love him to bits ..... can I have one now please


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Fantastic! And no pattern?? I am so impressed!!!


----------



## Jannabelle (Apr 2, 2011)

great work, gran!


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

that's great - who's a clever gran then.

sylvia


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love the toy. thanks for sharing.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Fantastic! And no pattern?? I am so impressed!!!


If only I *were* that talented. There is a pattern (2.5GPS, 4USD)
http://debibirkin.com/inc/sdetail/138
It is an instant download! Gotta love technology


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I bet your GS loved the meerkat! That is really cute!


----------



## LadyDi (Jan 31, 2011)

Right on!!!! So cute and fun loving!


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

No pattern? No Way!! My brother loves meerkats. That would be such an awesome pattern to have written as you made him! He is FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

When visiting my dtr. in HI we saw meerkats at the zoo. I didn't even know what they were but she said there's a cartoon that her nieces watch that has meerkats. 

You did a gret job with this.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> siouxann said:
> 
> 
> > Fantastic! And no pattern?? I am so impressed!!!
> ...


I found a ferret pattern there. I think a meerkat is different.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

So adorable!


----------



## petitenwuk (Apr 1, 2011)

that is really good, bet she is pleased with it


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

That is so darn CUTE!!! I love meekcats and would love to cuddle up with that little fellow! Make me one TOO!!!


----------



## kim_collar (Apr 19, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Well done grandma!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

That is so cute! I'll bet he really loved it!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

That is fantastic!
Virginia


----------



## MNSISSY1 (Mar 12, 2011)

Have no idea what a meerkat is.....but I must say that yours is the bestest I have ever seen! Did you have a pattern? I just can't get over you talented people who make up patterns! 
Very nice work...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lovely, wish I could just make up patterns. Meerkats are all the rage here all because of an advert.


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mine wants a wombat. HAH Never happen. 
Love the meerkat tho.Great job


----------



## sharnkay (Feb 26, 2011)

I LOVE it!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

he is sooo cute! We have one (not real,silly!), but one of those resin statues out in the garden along with the toads, frogs, birds and turtles!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

He is so cute


----------



## kikimoo (Jun 26, 2011)

He is lovely, well done.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

You are clever--lucky grandson!


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

I just had to laugh-my nephew, who is 12, does the same thing. So these requests may be in the cards for you for quite some time. Here are two Pokemon he asked me to make.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

never to young never too old!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## kikimoo (Jun 26, 2011)

Well done they look great


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow didnt, you do well , great work. Aine,


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

How creative!


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh that'll get lots of hugs for sure!


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

What we won't do for our grandkids, eh? I salute you, madam, that was truly witty of you!


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Meerkats and Hedgehogs are my top favorite animals. I've seen knitted and crocheted hedgehogs, but never a meerkat! I bow to your inventiveness!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> > siouxann said:
> ...


Yes, there are differences. I had to make a neck, omit the face stripe, and other things. Since they are both weasle-like, the body shape is the same; the ears and tail are different, too.
If you want to make the critter, you can PM me and I'll give you all the changes that I had to make.

Enjoy,
Beckey


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

virginia42 said:


> When visiting my dtr. in HI we saw meerkats at the zoo. I didn't even know what they were but she said there's a cartoon that her nieces watch that has meerkats.
> 
> You did a gret job with this.


Thank you. 
My GS is a Meerkat Manor devotee. (He has to watch the Mother, my daughter, edited version since some things are inappropriate for a 6yo.)


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

LLKay said:


> I just had to laugh-my nephew, who is 12, does the same thing. So these requests may be in the cards for you for quite some time. Here are two Pokemon he asked me to make.


Ooooohh, those are sooo *cute*!
You do great work.
(I'm just holding my breath hoping GS *doesn't* ask for a Bakugan. :shock: Don't know *how* I'd make a sphere pop open :?)


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, very cute!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LOVE IT, LOVE IT. That is the cutest meerkat known to man. I wish I were your GS! Boy, you are in trouble now because he KNOWS Grannie can knit ANYTHING!!!


----------



## janny (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh my...what a great job you did. It is precious! So..is there nothing we won't do for our grandkids? I think not! What a blessed little guy he is!


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

GREAT!!! Love the creative expression!!!


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

I love your Meerkat. I was a real fan of Meerkat Manor when it was on. I wish it still was. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Maureen (Jan 22, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## golfhag (Jun 3, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Thank you all.
> It was fun to make, but I hope my GS doesn't want a pair


Your talent is equal to your imagination.

The quotation you use "If you always do what you always did, you'll always get what you always got." is a quotation by Henry Ford


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

golfhag said:


> btibbs70 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all.
> ...


 Thank you for the info...
The places I have looked in order to give credit to whomever said it, didn't list anyone. 
'Preciate the tidbit.:thumbup:


----------



## knottynancy (May 18, 2011)

So creative and so sweet!


----------



## Janice Joy (Jun 17, 2011)

That's pretty good, what a cool G'ma. JJ


----------



## joannsie (May 28, 2011)

Wow gma, I think you hit that meerkat on the nose. A very good likeness. My youngest son liked meerkats too!


----------



## Barb Hotsko (Jul 12, 2011)

i think it's a cute meerkat...and I'm betting he/she did too


----------

